# mufflers



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Well my wife and I joined the ranks of Maxima owners this weekend. I bought a 2002 SE, with 18X8.5" chrome wheels. (pics to follow)

I'd like to do the basic I/H/E but haven't seen much choice in the cheap range as far as cat-backs go. I'm thinking I'll have my friend help me custom weld an exhaust (of course buying mandrel bent U-Bends online first). But while I'm looking for more power, I'd also like to keep the noise down to a reasonable level. Any suggestions? BTW, I'm thinking I'll do a dual muffler set-up, not too unlike what you'd see on a 3.5SE Altima. Who knows...

My main thing is that is is reasonably quiet when we're putting around. I don't mind it roaring when I have the pedal to the floor.


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

Been there, done that on exhaust. If you want the most performance without all the noise, leave the stock muffler in place. Since it is variable flow, it is not restrictive. You would only gain 1 or 2 HP by changing to any of the name brands. Spend you money instead on a good B-pipe with resonator. I personally like the Cattman best - stainlesss, 2.5" piping, 1st rate welds, thick flanges, but not very cheap. You get what you pay for. On the 3.5 Max, either go with the Cattman headers(there's a Group Buy on Maxima.org right now) or leave the factory Y-pipe in place. Aftermarket Y's on the 3.5 don't do very much for upping HP. They do on the 3.0 motor, but not the 3.5.

Last, don't waste your time or money on dual exhaust. Look under the car on the left hand side of the spare tire well, you'll see what I'm referring to.

Mike


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Thanks for the response. Ididn't realize it was a variable flow muffler. Unfortunately unless there is going to be a group buy in about 3 months the exhaust is goign to have to wait. My 200SX is acting up giving me problems. My father-in-law wants to buy it though, so I think I am going to buy my wife an Altima ("cute car") and I'm going to have to save up my extra money for the downpayment. Anywho...

How much do those Cattman headers go for normally? If it's good quality I don't mind dropping the cash since I plan on having this car for atleast another 100,000 miles. 

Aproximately how much more power do you think I can get with the Cattman y & B pipes? Thanks again for the help!


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

The Cattman headers are pricey, as are all headers for the Max. Group buy right now is $700 plus shipping. Any aftermarket Y-pipe will yield little HP over stock - 5 or less. Your best gain will be the B-pipe, since it gets rid of the crush section - about 10HP at the wheels. Look where the pipe goes over the cross member by the resonator and you will see what I'm referring to.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

kwd2kSE said:


> The Cattman headers are pricey, as are all headers for the Max. Group buy right now is $700 plus shipping. Any aftermarket Y-pipe will yield little HP over stock - 5 or less. Your best gain will be the B-pipe, since it gets rid of the crush section - about 10HP at the wheels. Look where the pipe goes over the cross member by the resonator and you will see what I'm referring to.


Wow those are a bit pricey. I've been talking with a friend who has a welder. I think all I'm going to end up doing is keeping the current exhaust on there, and replacing the crush-bent sections with mandrel bends. I'm not going to drop several hundred $$ for a couple horsepower. (headers)


----------

